# Izzy's Birthday Today!!



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I so wish I could have stayed home and not have to come to work today.  She is in her kennel all by herself on her birthday. But tonight she will get to open her presents and have her cake I made for her. And hopefully Jojo and my daughter will be back from New Orleans before I get home from work! 

Here's a sneak preview of her cake!! I plan on taking all of the pink off of it before she eats it. Her tear staining is bad right now, I fed her the last of the Ceasars chicken while Jojo was gone and I think it just had too much coloring in it.


And when getting out her Birthday stuff to wrap it yesterday I remembered that I bought her a Susan Luci harness, barrettes and leash. So we gave it a try on.  I can't wait to take her out in it.


----------



## Minty (Aug 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday Izzy!!! She will be so happy when you get home and open pressies! I love all her Susan Lanci stuff. She looks so special in it


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

What a cute cake and harness that you got her!!! Happy Birthday Izzy!! Dont worry you will have the weekend to celebrate!!!


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday Izzy! artytime: Love the cake! You are so cute!!! Wanda and Lily


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Izzy!!! You look Beautiful!!!

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday Izzy!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Izzy! What a beautiful cake and harness for a beautiful little girl!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday Izzy, and oh wow on the cake!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Izzy! You look beautiful in your new harness! Enjoy your cake and prezzies!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Izzy!!! Love your cake and harness1


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday Izzy. I love your new leash and harness.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Have a Special Day.*
*Your Buddy-Yogi**


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I need to look into recipes for dog-friendly cakes as well! Not that mine would EVER come close to looking as amazing as yours!!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I used a cookie recipe (1 cup whole wheat flour and 4oz baby food, I used beef, that's it, mix to hard dough roll out and cut. Bake on 350 for about 20 minutes) and made the cookies with a biscuit cutter, then layered it with her fave, melted cheese!! I let that cheese harden. Then I used the goat cheese blended with a little water to make it spreadable. Just colored the goat cheese pink for decorations. Voila, I tested all the ingredients to make sure she would eat them as she is a very picky eater!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That cake sounds perfect! Send me a piece!:HistericalSmiley: 

Happy Birthday Miss Izzy


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy b-day sweetie.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:happy: :happy: :happy:

Happy Birthday Izzy!!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

How fun that Izzy and Cozette share the same birthday! So from one precious birthday girl to another, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*:happy:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Happy birthday, sweet Izzy!arty: You look great in your special Susan Lanci harness!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks so much to everyone for the Birthday wishes for my baby girl. I never thought I could care so much for a dog. I am at the point that I don't want to do things on the weekend (like go to the movies) because I can't bring her and I don't want her home alone any more than she has to be. My Dh and I love spending time with her and she has been a really great puppy. But you all know how that feels. The clock is ticking away slowly here at work!! I can't wait until 5:00 to get home and spend some time with my special girl on her birthday!!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday Izzy! Love your cake and new harness!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

happy birthday izzy!!!


----------



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

Happy birthday Izzy!


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday Beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

